# Black Novatac 120P " UPDATED WITH PICTURE "



## dpled (Feb 10, 2008)

Just ordered my black Novatac 120P for $128.91  Has anyone found this any cheaper?

:twothumbsI Have also found the Tactical Black Body Novatac for $102 on a different site. 

Let me do some checking on this site..........

Here it is. Some are out of stock, but due in on the 20th. Damn cheap prices on these lights!

http://www.emergencyoptions.com.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

From where?


----------



## merlocka (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I call Shens! It's not April 1st yet is it?


----------



## dpled (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I got mine from here..:twothumbs

http://yourcornerstore.com/advanced_search_result.html?keyword=NT120P-B

Have found some sites to have them in stock and others say not available till the 15th.

Also try here...

http://www.monstronix.com/nt120pb-p-461607.html

and here...

http://www.usab2c.com/manufacturer/MOT_NOVATA

http://www.emergencyoptions.com. 120T is a bargain also!


----------



## merlocka (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Wow. I was only half serious, I didn't think these were available so soon.

I just freaking ordered an 85p. Sigh.

Wonder what the hound will have the Black 120p priced at.


----------



## dpled (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Good question my friend. But if the 85P is $99 I can not imagine it will be cheaper than these prices, but what do I know...Just thought I seen a deal and jumped on it :naughty:



merlocka said:


> Wow. I was only half serious, I didn't think these were available so soon.
> 
> I just freaking ordered an 85p. Sigh.
> 
> Wonder what the hound will have the Black 120p priced at.


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

No paypal :shakehead If Lighthound has them for that price I will be in.


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



I just ordered an 85p from lighthound about 10 mins ago!!!!

30 more dollars and I would have got the higher output in my favorite color!!


----------



## dpled (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Good thing I have a Premier Business Paypal card...so I guess they do take some sort of Paypal








Optik49 said:


> No paypal :shakehead If Lighthound has them for that price I will be in.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



merlocka said:


> Wonder what the hound will have the Black 120p priced at.



Probably a lot more.

The HA version is still listed at $169 minus 2% CPF discount.


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Someone should be able to match this price. A small challenge for our CPF Dealers?


----------



## Lightdude (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Wow that's a grat price! I paid about that much for mine(not black) used. (like new in box):twothumbs


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Are we sure that the Black NovaTac is HAIII? 

Or are these rejects from the HA III bin that went into the black paint booth?

-Steve


----------



## dpled (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

 



Beastmaster said:


> Are we sure that the Black NovaTac is HAIII?
> 
> Or are these rejects from the HA III bin that went into the black paint booth?
> 
> -Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



dpled said:


>



Laugh you may - but just think of all those theoretical RMA's that NovaTac may have. Paint 'em black with a one stage polyurethane (like Polane-T), put new guts in them and new silkscreens - then sell them cheaper.

I call it intelligent reuse of resources.

Do I have proof of it happening? Not one whit. But it's a valid idea, considering that you've paid that little for that light.

-Steve


----------



## merlocka (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I received my 85p from lighthound about a week ago.

After playing with it for 10 minutes, I though... wow. This is my new #1. I only wish it were a 120p, and in black.

Ugh!

Oh well. 

Just a note... none of these resellers are listed on the Novatac website as "official dealers". I'm not sure if that means anything, but FYI. Also, check resellerratings.com for more info.

That said, I'll probably take a bite . Thx to dpled for posting this up.


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



Beastmaster said:


> Laugh you may - but just think of all those theoretical RMA's that NovaTac may have. Paint 'em black with a one stage polyurethane (like Polane-T), put new guts in them and new silkscreens - then sell them cheaper.
> 
> I call it intelligent reuse of resources.
> 
> ...


 

Novatac emailed me back and said they are infact HA type 3 in black.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



BassClefJeff84 said:


> Novatac emailed me back and said they are infact HA type 3 in black.



Cool. I think I'm going to snag #3 then....

-Steve


----------



## seery (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Has anyone been able to confirm with NovaTac if the new black
120P's are free from the flickering some folks are experiencing?

The 120P is my absolute favorite light of all time, wouldn't trade
it for anything....well maybe for a black 120P!:naughty:


----------



## Danny S (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Okay.. if anybody's in the mood to help a newby out I'd appreciate it.

(please remember the search function is down, easier just to shake your head and mutter "dumb noob" than to actually waste time flaming me for asking) 

Never held a NovaTac, look fantastic on paper though.

Can someone educate me re: the switching differences between the EDC, Tactical, & Programable NovaTacs? Which would you prefer for routine pocket carry?

TIA


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



Danny S said:


> Okay.. if anybody's in the mood to help a newby out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> (please remember the search function is down, easier just to shake your head and mutter "dumb noob" than to actually waste time flaming me for asking)
> 
> ...


 

Try this link to Novatac FAQ's http://www.novatac.com/faqs.html

Chris


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Great price, better than most on B/S/T. As nice as it looks in black, I'd bet it will more quickly show wear. My son's been looking for a used one, now he'll probably just buy a new black model


----------



## Danny S (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



digitaleos said:


> Try this link to Novatac FAQ's http://www.novatac.com/faqs.html
> 
> Chris


 
Thanks Chris, already read NovaTac's FAQ. Tough to get a feel for "real world" differences wading through ad copy.

Guess I'm hoping for some advice from owners. Is the flat button an advantage (don't care about tailstanding), or is the protruding button more accessable? Are the 3 level settings for the Tac model and EDC well spaced, or is the programable level feature worth the extra bucks?

Used prices for new black NovaTacs are tempting.. "sight unseen" online buying makes it tough to feel confident I'm going for the "right" model though.

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve L (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I went with the 120P. When they first came out all the 120 series were $150. With the 120P you have 4 levels all programmable from .08 to 120 lumens. There are also various special modes you can program. I like the flat button, I think the ability to tailstand comes in handy, I use it this way next to my computer. Lighthound has the tactical caps separately and the 85P was on sale for $99 last time I checked. The 120P is one of my most used light.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

As long as it's HA it should wear well whether it's black or natural. Has anyone ordered one of these yet?


----------



## litetube (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Funny, those pics show the old style clip and its the tactical tailcap on it not the edcP tailcap which is flat. There is really no description or more info I can find on that first site linked is there? 

Wonder how they got em so early?

I do think HA black does not hold up quite as well as "natural" but is still much better than typeII , at least that is what I have read on CPF :thinking:


----------



## dpled (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Exactly what they told me also. Maybe I jumped the gun alittle bit...maybe I didn't. :shrug: They say they are in stock, but they are not (They will go quick and was more or less a presale #)...Also would expect price to jump up once they are in stock and demand starts to come in. I was in contact with the store owner and I will be charged when this ships. The expected arrival date for them to receive is on or about the 15th. O-and asured they are no second hand, spray can, paint boothed up rejects. :welcome: 



BassClefJeff84 said:


> Novatac emailed me back and said they are infact HA type 3 in black.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

NovaTac uses a type III anodizing which is very resistant to wear.
knurling will show wear first...maybe. My novatac still looks as good today as it did when I received it. Black Type III anodizing can look great if done properly which I am sure it has been done well.

Surefire Black looks like there is a extreme deep purple cast to it.
This may be in the nature of the process.
Black Type III anodizing will perform as well as the natural.
The only difference will be that it is harder to see at the bottom of a dark bag or on a unlit floor.
I have lost more than one BLACK flashlight due to the fact that I couldn't see it because Black in a black or dark area is VERY hard to fine sometimes.
It sure looks good to the guy who finds it at daybreak:twothumbs
Yaesumofo





literature said:


> Funny, those pics show the old style clip and its the tactical tailcap on it not the edcP tailcap which is flat. There is really no description or more info I can find on that first site linked is there?
> 
> Wonder how they got em so early?
> 
> I do think HA black does not hold up quite as well as "natural" but is still much better than type II , at least that is what I have read on CPF :thinking:


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

FWIW, I telephoned the stores listed in post #4:

YourCornerStore.com ... phone rang eight times, finally picked up by a recorder that said "Hello, this is Mike Cassidy. Please leave your message at the tone." Maybe I got the wrong number, but I dialed the one listed on their website (603-296-3030). That call didn't inspire a great deal of confidence.

Monstronix.com ... better, since the phone recorder answered "Thank you for calling Monstronix. Press 0 to speak with an operator." Which I did. But 'all of their agents' were busy so please leave a message. Better than the first place, but still leaves me with that uncomfortable feeling.

USAb2c.com ... no telephone number listed, which certainly saves the company money. But they would be harder to contact if you needed assistance

Maybe it's just me, but I'll wait til one shows up on B/S/T. At least then I know that the seller has the light, and my money isn't being sent to cyber hell.


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



yaesumofo said:


> I have lost more than one BLACK flashlight due to the fact that I couldn't see it because Black in a black or dark area is VERY hard to fine sometimes.


 
what the heck? I would think a guy like you (and me) would have 1 or more backup lights in any situation.


----------



## TJx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



precisionworks said:


> FWIW, I telephoned the stores listed in post #4:
> 
> YourCornerStore.com ... phone rang eight times, finally picked up by a recorder that said "Hello, this is Mike Cassidy. Please leave your message at the tone." Maybe I got the wrong number, but I dialed the one listed on their website (603-296-3030). That call didn't inspire a great deal of confidence.



Also if you dig around the website they say they're located in NH but they ship from their "warehouse" in CA. Sounds like a drop shipper to me.
More loss of confidence. Great prices though.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



dpled said:


> I got mine from here..:twothumbs
> 
> http://yourcornerstore.com/advanced_search_result.html?keyword=NT120P-B
> 
> ...


 
These three sellers are joined at the hip in some manner. If you check inventory, they all show the same availability count.

Sent payment for a 120P though. Happy to report how the transaction goes!

:wave:


----------



## DoctaD (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Those prices look VERY good....Too good I'm afraid. I'd be very careful ordering. I wouldn't order more than one at a time, so if I got shafted, it wouldn't break the bank.
see:
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Monstronix_Inc


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



DoctaD said:


> Those prices look VERY good....Too good I'm afraid. I'd be very careful ordering. I wouldn't order more than one at a time, so if I got shafted, it wouldn't break the bank.
> see:
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Monstronix_Inc




Holy Cow!! Did you guys see the Monsterix seller rating that DoctaD posted?

Look at their six month score! You'd have better luck purchasing a video camera from one of the slimy, New York mail order camera stores.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*


----------



## dpled (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I feel I mad a good choice and if not I can always file with PayPal if I do not get it and get e refund. With that said it is like anything...ya never know. I give them the benefit the of doubt....The man was promt to email me back and even offered ("if I wanted to") to cancel my order. I could have, but don't think there was a need to with every question answered...I don't think I will have to worry, but you'll have your sceptics and critics. Until then I am patiently waiting and will post when received. Just thought I'd share the low price with everyone.


----------



## houtex (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

This site says not available till april,still looks good
http://www.flashlightz.com/product_images.php?product=171822


----------



## houtex (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Looks like they are expanding their sales
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_store.html?ttl=NovaTac&srch=eqCATE CODEdatarq=nt


----------



## TJx (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



houtex said:


> Looks like they are expanding their sales
> http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_store.html?ttl=NovaTac&srch=eqCATE CODEdatarq=nt



New Graham also is starting to carry them.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

My understanding is that NovaTac recently entered into a distribution agreement with a distributor group ... you'll start seeing them in places that never carried NT before.


----------



## BMF (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I just got my order from yourcorner store but they send me 120T. I opened the box to see what inside and the light is also said 120T. This is my first REAL flashlight so I don't know what's the difference between 120T and 120p: is 120T came in black?


----------



## Haz (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



BMF said:


> I just got my order from yourcorner store but they send me 120T. I opened the box to see what inside and the light is also said 120T. This is my first REAL flashlight so I don't know what's the difference between 120T and 120p: is 120T came in black?


 
The 120T tailcap has a protruding switch, whereas the 120P has a close to flat switch.


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



BMF said:


> I just got my order from yourcorner store but they send me 120T. I opened the box to see what inside and the light is also said 120T. This is my first REAL flashlight so I don't know what's the difference between 120T and 120p: is 120T came in black?


 


You state that you received the 120T, but is that the one you ordered? :shrug:

Chris


----------



## BMF (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



Haz said:


> The 120T tailcap has a protruding switch, whereas the 120P has a close to flat switch.


 
It has a protruding switch and only 3 brightness levels.





> You state that you received the 120T, but is that the one you ordered? :shrug:
> 
> Chris


 
I ordered the 120P from the link of OP at Your Corner Store.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

120P info: http://www.novatac.com/edc-p.html

120T info: http://www.novatac.com/edc-t.html

Both are 120L max output. The T model is preset, the P model is programmable.


----------



## BMF (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



precisionworks said:


> 120P info: http://www.novatac.com/edc-p.html
> 
> 120T info: http://www.novatac.com/edc-t.html
> 
> Both are 120L max output. The T model is preset, the P model is programmable.


 

Thanks! I've read those too. I sent them 2 emails: 1 from their website after logged in and 1 from the confirmation email in my inbox. I have no idea what will happen but Amex is my best friend just in case. My email receipt is stated 120P so their website (I saved the web page and the link after add it into cart to have the lower price).

I feel very bad because this is the first Real flashlight purchase. All of the other lights were from DX, Kai, Target, Lowes, Home Depot, ... and none of them was over $19.99 (Task Force 3C from Lowes with $10 coupon).


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Don't feel too bad about a 120T for the price you paid ... I've never seen that model for less than $150: http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/flashlights main/120t.htm

If you don't like it after trying it out, put it on B/S/T and it should sell within the hour, for at least what you have in it.


----------



## BMF (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



precisionworks said:


> Don't feel too bad about a 120T for the price you paid ... I've never seen that model for less than $150: http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/flashlights main/120t.htm
> 
> If you don't like it after trying it out, put it on B/S/T and it should sell within the hour, for at least what you have in it.


 

Well, I feel just a little better but I don't want to do that. I don't know the OP got one yet, I ordered the same day he posted this deal, got a delay email but it's here today may be because I'm living in CA?

I jumped from the budget lights to this one, skipped the Fenix, but got this problem and it made me think getting back to the DX, Kai, ... flashlights. For the price of this I can have 10 others.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



> For the price of this I can have 10 others.



FWIW, the beam characteristics of the 120 (no matter if it's the E, T, or P) are as sweet as I've seen on *any* factory light, bar none. The combination of the Seoul SSC P4 emitter & textured reflector produce a near-perfect mix of throw & spill. I often compare the 120 to the Surefire U2, and the beam of the 120 is slightly better IMO.

I don't go anywhere without my NovaTac


----------



## BMF (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I just got the reply from them minutes ago and he said he'll contact the warehouse tomorrow and let me know. I hope everything will be OK after all this mess.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

BMF and other newer members. There is a big difference in the 120P and 120T and a difference in price also. Sorry to hear they got the wrong one. This is typical of what I call 'Internet marketing companies' that pop up with a bunch of merchandise suddenly. They are not specialty places like some of our dealers here. Lighthound, BatteryJunction, Fenix-Store and so on that are to be found here and on our specials page would likely never make a mistake like that. If you want quality service stick with dealers most CPF members use and you won't end up with big problems. And many of the dealers here are very competitive on price too - especially if you find the CPF members specials page GreenLED maintains and check the discounts there. My guess is your order from Yourcornerstore.com will be a pain to get resolved but if it was paid by AMEX then at least you've got some leverage. Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## houtex (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I agree with matrixshaman,stick with the regulars. I know I posted other dealers,but that was just for links to pics. I'll always go to the folks at Lighthound first. Too bad they are not a Surefire dealer anymore. I'll have to get my E2dl and UB2 somewhere else.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Always a good idea to patronize forum supporters. Happy to spend a little more for consistent reliable service and hands on experience.

'Fraid this price was too tempting to pass up though. 

Little concerned to read that BMF had received the 120T rather than the 120P, I emailed YourCornerStore and got a prompt and straightforward reply. Feel a lot more comfortable with my order now, and I'll be quite surprised if BMF has any problem getting his mix-up straightened out.

Looking forward to my 1st NovaTac.


----------



## dpled (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

 Yeah what he said! I firmly believe this guy is a straight shooter. Got the shipped email from yourcornerstore today.

UPDATE: Got a email saying it was shipped out today...and hey I used USPS Priority Mail and I have a tracking # so this looks legit to me. Should have by Sat...I hope, but I do know it is on its way. They seem to have came in a little sooner than he expected. Anyway I will follow up on this post, but I believe Michael Cassidy of yourcornerstore is a man of his word to this point. I can only see the price on this light going up....glad I got my order in!! 

quote=Danny S;2358233]Always a good idea to patronize forum supporters. Happy to spend a little more for consistent reliable service and hands on experience.

'Fraid this price was too tempting to pass up though. 

Little concerned to read that BMF had received the 120T rather than the 120P, I emailed YourCornerStore and got a prompt and straightforward reply. Feel a lot more comfortable with my order now, and I'll be quite surprised if BMF has any problem getting his mix-up straightened out.

Looking forward to my 1st NovaTac.[/quote]


----------



## LEDad (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I ordered a 120P after reading this thread and I received a confirming email, a USPS tracking number and today I received a box in a sealed blister pack that says it holds a black 120P. I won't have an opportunity to do anything with it for a while, but at least its here. I'll check back later when I have a chance to try it out.


----------



## houtex (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

PPP (post pics please)


----------



## BMF (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I email them again today but haven't received anything yet for more than an hour. Yesterday, when I asked about wrong 120T in the package I got reply in about 10 minutes later, but now...

I hope I don't have to call my Amex.


----------



## seery (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I asked yourcornerstore's Michael Cassidy if he had any affiliation
with Monstronix. Here is his response.


We have started shipments!

No I'm not associated with Monstronix.com

Sincerely,
Michael Cassidy


----------



## LEDad (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I apologize in advance because there will be no pictures with this post. I have not made many posts, although I have been following this forum for a while. Posting pictures will have to be my next chore.

In any event, I have opened my package and have what appears to be a brand new black Novatac 120P. The User Guide was unused and the light came in a block of foam with the battery inside and the clip attached to the foam. The light has a duracell battery in it that says it will expire in 2017. Thus far I would have to say that I received what I ordered.

I placed my order with Your Corner Store.com. However, the Packing Slip says it was shipped by SaveSomeBucks in Poway, California. 

In any event it has arrived and it seems to work. This is my first experience with a Novatac, so I am looking forward to getting acquainted.

I hope everyone else has a similar experience.:twothumbs


----------



## dpled (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Great to hear some positive things come out of yourcornerstore! I'm sure there will some neg. thing, but for the most part not all online stores do everything right everytime. The test on this one will be how they rectify the wrong.
Still awaiting mine, but should be here tomm or sat.




LEDad said:


> I apologize in advance because there will be no pictures with this post. I have not made many posts, although I have been following this forum for a while. Posting pictures will have to be my next chore.
> 
> In any event, I have opened my package and have what appears to be a brand new black Novatac 120P. The User Guide was unused and the light came in a block of foam with the battery inside and the clip attached to the foam. The light has a duracell battery in it that says it will expire in 2017. Thus far I would have to say that I received what I ordered.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMF (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I got a reply this afternoon and Michael Cassidy said he said the warehouse is still checking his report and if it's verified they will cross ship the right one. I have no idea how they work in their database but taking for more than a day to verify is not that good to me. I got the feeling that I'm trying to create a fraud here that they shipped the 120P but I reported the wrong one to get another one from my own 120T???

BTW, I asked them that I can provide the serial # of it but he didn't answer yet. Is the serial number unique?

About the light is it better using with LiFePO4 RCR123A or primary CR123A? What about the 3.7v?


----------



## dpled (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

BMF, Just out of curiosity...Did you notice on your shipping confirmation email what it said was being shipped. Was it wrong there also?



BMF said:


> I got a reply this afternoon and Michael Cassidy said he said the warehouse is still checking his report and if it's verified they will cross ship the right one. I have no idea how they work in their database but taking for more than a day to verify is not that good to me. I got the feeling that I'm trying to create a fraud here that they shipped the 120P but I reported the wrong one to get another one from my own 120T???
> 
> BTW, I asked them that I can provide the serial # of it but he didn't answer yet. Is the serial number unique?
> 
> About the light is it better using with LiFePO4 RCR123A or primary CR123A? What about the 3.7v?


----------



## BMF (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

No, it said 120P.

As I posted above I saved those web pages showing the price of 120P just in case.


----------



## dpled (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I'm sure it will work out. Mr. Cassidy sounds like a honest guy. But like I said in a prior post...Lets see how the situation is recitified! :thinking: I doubt that they think or are trying to imply that this a attempt to create a fraud if they are willing to crossship another. Just my 2cents. Good luck 



BMF said:


> No, it said 120P.
> 
> As I posted above I saved those web pages showing the price of 120P just in case.


----------



## Steve L (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Hi BMF, With my 120P I use 3.7v RCR123. If using a rechargeable this is the best choice. The light has built in protection for 3.7v RCR123(I recently bought a 17670 tube from Lighhound and have been using a 17670-long runtimes). I think the lower voltage of LiFePo4 would throw the protection circuit off. Also LiFePo4 have lower capacity than 3.7v RCR123. Primaries work fine, but I prefer free lumens(RCR123).


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



> Is the serial number unique?



It is, but the S/N is not visible until the package is unsealed. New lights are shipped in 'window' packaging, and the NovaTac logo is visible through the front of the package. The S/N is on the opposite side, and is not marked anywhere on the box.

Here's a list compiled by Thujone, that shows how some of the numbers are sequenced:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173446


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Hi All.

This is my first post and I wanted to take the opportunity to report the positive experience I've just had with yourcornerstore.com. I also ordered a NovaTac 120P in black after seeing the original post by dpled. I know the risks when ordering from an unknown internet store versus a trusted supplier however I thought the price was too good to pass on. Well, the NovaTac arrived today via Priority Mail from California. The shipping box was in perfect condition. The kraft paper packing was excellent. The NovaTac 120P was in the original sealed plastic box with a window that allowed me to see that it was in fact black. From an objective point of view, the order was easy to place...received a confirming email...a day later received the shipping confirmation email...received the product as described three days later. All in all, a good transaction. The NovaTac is my third quality flashlight. I also bought a Surefire 6PD (with a P60L drop-in) and a Fenix P2D Premium 100. I've got a Raw NS and a Gatlight V3 Ti on order.


----------



## dmonay (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



Danny S said:


> Okay.. if anybody's in the mood to help a newby out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Can someone educate me re: the switching differences between the EDC, Tactical, & Programable NovaTacs? Which would you prefer for routine pocket carry?
> ...


----------



## dpled (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Could not have said it better myself. Also received mine today and came exactly the same way. Smooth transaction! Would have to give yourcornerstore a A+. Hope there are more good reveiws of this site as this is a great price! :thumbsup: Played with it a little and works great...also the Anodizing seems to be of great quality and a 100% match. Noticed that the emitter is perfect as can be in respect to centering. 



Ironwood said:


> Hi All.
> 
> This is my first post and I wanted to take the opportunity to report the positive experience I've just had with yourcornerstore.com. I also ordered a NovaTac 120P in black after seeing the original post by dpled. I know the risks when ordering from an unknown internet store versus a trusted supplier however I thought the price was too good to pass on. Well, the NovaTac arrived today via Priority Mail from California. The shipping box was in perfect condition. The kraft paper packing was excellent. The NovaTac 120P was in the original sealed plastic box with a window that allowed me to see that it was in fact black. From an objective point of view, the order was easy to place...received a confirming email...a day later received the shipping confirmation email...received the product as described three days later. All in all, a good transaction. The NovaTac is my third quality flashlight. I also bought a Surefire 6PD (with a P60L drop-in) and a Fenix P2D Premium 100. I've got a Raw NS and a Gatlight V3 Ti on order.


----------



## mraymer (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Any flickering issues with these newer black models? I've wanted a Novatac but had a less than admirable experience dealing with their customer support for my older HDS EDC light that they were supposedly providing support for and I decided I'd refrain from diving in right away on this light. Then after reading the many complaints of flickering, especially on the lower settings I decided I'd just avoid them completely. Still, I really want one. Just curious if they've managed to correct this flaw in the latest lights being shipped out. I'm so tempted to get one.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



mraymer said:


> Any flickering issues with these newer black models?



As soon as I have a chance to figure out the 15 pages of instruction, I'll get back to you on the flickering issue. The pre-sets so far all look good.


----------



## copperfox (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Somebody put up a nice photo of the black novatac please. :thumbsup:


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

This link is much better than the factory instructions:
http://www.cpfreviews.com/NovaTac-EDC120P.php



> Just curious if they've managed to correct this flaw


My higher # 120P (13045) flickers at .08, but at no other settings. The lower # light (11689) does not flicker at any setting. It's hit or miss.



> The pre-sets so far all look good.


They aren't a bad place to start, and I left the first setting at 10L and the max setting at 120L. The Mid setting seemed better to me at 60L, and the Low is now .12L. Subject to change at any time


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Thanks for the tip on the simplified directions...they should help. I think I'll try your settings as a good place to start.


----------



## sawlight (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I love the Novatac!!! I got the 120p and left it at factory settings. I am running rechargables also. These lihts are built very tough!!! Believe me!!
I compare the beam to a Surefire E2E, I think it is about perfect for EDC as any light!
I think you will be very happy with this choice BMF!!


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



Ironwood said:


> As soon as I have a chance to figure out the 15 pages of instruction, I'll get back to you on the flickering issue. The pre-sets so far all look good.


 
Trust me, the interface is very easy to remember. If the novatac does flicker on the lowest level or two, there really is not much of a discernable difference in output on the couple of levels above.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Well, YourCornerStore did a good job for me. Saw this thread the 11th.. placed an order on the 12th.. and my Black 120P was waiting for me when I got home today on the 15th.

Extremely sexy little flashlight. I was afraid the "programming" would be a pain, but not to worry. Very easy to set up, very easy to use.

I can get some photos up in a couple of days if no one has the chance to post pics sooner.

Never would have found this deal w/o CPF.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BMF (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I'm a little disapointed on the Your Corner Store customer's support now on my case. I emailed Michael again today after having no respond from them since yesterday and haven't received anything yet. Long weekend this week so I'm not sure they will reply my email or I have to wait until Tuesday. Or may be they're all out of stock now? I hope they don't make me to call my Amex, I just want my 120P.


----------



## mraymer (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

They're not out of stock, but close. Website states they have 4 left. I doubt they'll have any left after the weekend. Yesterday they had 11 in stock, today it's down to 4. Good luck, I'm sure they'll take care of you.

Can anyone who has received theres tell me if this comes with the original ugly Novatac clip or the newer low profile flatter version that was being sold on Lighthound?


----------



## BMF (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

I just received a reply from Michael after my post and he said be patient until Monday: will there be any instock on Monday? What if OOS?


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



> the original ugly Novatac clip


AFAIK, all original ugly NovaTacs come standard with matching original ugly clip

They are SS, and do polish out easily to whatever finish you want. I've seen them bead blasted & tried that on one of mine but didn't like the effect. That one was repolished and now has a 'hand rubbed' finish applied with a Maroon Scotchbrite. Better, but will probably tumble it in ceramic balls for a stonewash finish.

Pics to follow if it ever looks the way I want...


----------



## seery (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Just ordered a pair of black 120P's. One is for my father and I'm hoping
he doesn't find it to complicated.

Will post when they arrive.


----------



## dpled (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Just had a chance to take and share a quick photo. This is a new camera and I apologize for my lack of knowlege on how to use it!  Sitting next to a Fenix L1+ for size comparison.


----------



## mraymer (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Thanks for the pic, looks good! First one I've seen that isn't the small stock photo that's displayed everywhere. I'm patiently awaiting the arrival of mine. I've resisted long enough and decided if I didn't get one I'd regret it later so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



dpled said:


> Just had a chance to take and share a quick photo. This is a new camera and I apologize for my lack of knowlege on how to use it!  Sitting next to a Fenix L1+ for size comparison.



Nice picture thank you for taking the time to post a black 120P - I think you are the first member on the board to reveal it to everyone :wave:


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 16, 2008)

MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 16, 2008)

Big cheers to Dpled, I ordered Wednesday from yourcornerstore and I received my Black 120P just 10 minutes ago. I'll post some pictures in a little bit. Annodizing seems perfectly matched. These come with the new style clip as well.

Chris


----------



## :)> (Feb 16, 2008)

I just checked, and there is one left at the first link that dpled provided. I passed on it in a rare moment of self control and practical thinking even though the black ones look really nice!


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 16, 2008)

Heres a few pics for you guys.


----------



## sawlight (Feb 16, 2008)

MAN!!!!! That looks sharp!!!

and I've got to get one of the new style clips!!


----------



## Steve L (Feb 16, 2008)

:)> said:


> I just checked, and there is one left at the first link that dpled provided. I passed on it in a rare moment of self control and practical thinking even though the black ones look really nice!


And then there were none!


----------



## seery (Feb 16, 2008)

:)> said:


> I passed on it in a rare moment of self control and practical thinking...!


WHAT??????????????
You are in detention, now write on the chalk board 1,000 times...
*"I will NEVER EVER do that again!"* :naughty:


----------



## :)> (Feb 16, 2008)

seery said:


> WHAT??????????????
> You are in detention, now write on the chalk board 1,000 times...
> *"I will NEVER EVER do that again!"* :naughty:


 
The new set of pictures made me want to pull the trigger. The black ones look super sharp...

I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again!


----------



## seery (Feb 16, 2008)

:)> said:


> The new set of pictures made me want to pull the trigger. The black ones look super sharp...
> 
> I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again! I will NEVER EVER do that again!


hehehehe...I haven't laughed so hard in months! Congrats on your order.
You are officially free from detention.


----------



## dpled (Feb 16, 2008)

:twothumbs Nice pictures in post 89 Thanks to digitaleos :thumbsup:


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 16, 2008)

dpled, you're welcome, and thank you for pointing us to this incredible deal. :wave: I had a Novatac tactical tailcap I bought from lighthound that I disassembled and put into my new black 120P tailcap, so now I have the black 120P with a tactical tailcap. Just FYI for those wishing they could buy a black tactical tailcap for this light. It is a very easy mod.

Chris


----------



## :)> (Feb 16, 2008)

From the looks of the pictures, it appears that the knurling is a bit more aggressive on the black models... a little more HDS like. Is this the case or am I just seeing things?


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 16, 2008)

It does look like they have changed the knurling. That was one of the things that always felt funny to me when i used mine.Guess i just got spoiled with hds


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 16, 2008)

:)> said:


> From the looks of the pictures, it appears that the knurling is a bit more aggressive on the black models... a little more HDS like. Is this the case or am I just seeing things?


 


There does seem to be a bit more grip with these Novatacs, not alot but it is noticeable.

Chris


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Anyone know where I can get a black tactical switch?


----------



## dpled (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

digitaleos ( A.K.A. digitaltoes ) had suggested to me to purchase a pewter tail from Lighthound and swap out the switch. You then could post if anyone wants the other..someone may have a use for a flat tail model.



oBMTo said:


> Anyone know where I can get a black tactical switch?


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



oBMTo said:


> Anyone know where I can get a black tactical switch?



Do a "Poor Man's Novatac Tactical" mod.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188545

Mine is still going strong and hasn't fallen off.

-Steve


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Are these relatively new, or has the black 120p been around a while? I haven't seen them up until a month ago or so, but then again i wasn't particularly looking for them...


----------



## Steve L (Feb 17, 2008)

The Black Novatacs have just come out.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2008)

That does look sharp in black. It's very uniform. I'd have to go and spoil it with a bezel though..


----------



## dpled (Feb 18, 2008)

Added another site with great prices. Some are due in on the 20th

http://www.emergencyoptions.com.

Crazy prices


----------



## BMF (Feb 18, 2008)

dpled said:


> Added another site with great prices. Some are due in on the 20th
> 
> http://www.emergencyoptions.com.
> 
> Crazy prices


 


Good price. But no 120P in black. If they have it I would order one and return the wrong 120T they sent me from Your Corner Store.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



dpled said:


> digitaleos ( A.K.A. digitaltoes ) had suggested to me to purchase a pewter tail from Lighthound and swap out the switch. You then could post if anyone wants the other..someone may have a use for a flat tail model.


I guess I will be going that route. Also where can I find other bezel rings for the Novatacs?


----------



## dpled (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Peu made one with or without trit slots, and RPM also made some nice bezel rings. Hope this answers your question.



oBMTo said:


> I guess I will be going that route. Also where can I find other bezel rings for the Novatacs?


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 18, 2008)

_Any word when Lighthound, Brightguy or Battery Station will be selling the black models. I rather buy from a known CPF vender._


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 18, 2008)

Optik49 said:


> _Any word when Lighthound, Brightguy or Battery Station will be selling the black models. I rather buy from a known CPF vender._


 

+1


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



dpled said:


> Peu made one with or without trit slots, and RPM also made some nice bezel rings. Hope this answers your question.


Thanks for the tip. Are Peu and RPM members here are they stores? And do you have any links?


----------



## dpled (Feb 18, 2008)

Gotta be more than one source you can trust. Nothing against light hound, but they are not there yet but I have 3 in my house...worked out rather well.:naughty:


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well currently most of the sites which I have never heard of had the black 120 but now they are out of stock. I would like to see lighthound get them mostly because I want to order a case, silver bezel, and flat pocket clip with it. 



dpled said:


> Gotta be more than one source you can trust. Nothing against light hound, but they are not there yet but I have 3 in my house...worked out rather well.:naughty:


----------



## dpled (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*

Peu and RPM are members here. Maybe shoot them a PM and see if they still have any. You could also post a wanted thread for this. Hope this helps.



oBMTo said:


> Thanks for the tip. Are Peu and RPM members here are they stores? And do you have any links?


----------



## xevious (Feb 19, 2008)

Has anyone seen pics of the pewter colored EDC-120? I haven't found any... I'm assuming it'll have a matte dark silver look to it. Might be rather cool looking with a black bezel.


----------



## Steve L (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are the PEU bezels https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=31_36 And you can get the Leef bezels here http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=hds&btnSearch=GO&Page=1


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 19, 2008)

Black are back in stock at:

http://www.emergencyoptions.com.


But at 170.00 :mecry:


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 19, 2008)

Monstronix has 49 in stock ... at $170, same price as Emergencyoptions. Looks like some of the sellers realized that their pricing was too cheap:huh:


----------



## dpled (Feb 19, 2008)

Got my order in Sunday night with emegencyoption when they were not in stock but due in on the 20th. Just got email saying it was shipped. WOOOHOOOO good thing I had my order in! $140.36 shipped! Now they are $170!! That will make 4 total for me at a bargain price for all of them. And the thing is I had not one problem with anyone I ordered from....Never hurts to call first 



precisionworks said:


> Monstronix has 49 in stock ... at $170, same price as Emergencyoptions. Looks like some of the sellers realized that their pricing was too cheap:huh:


----------



## dpled (Feb 19, 2008)

http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-37697109791737&query=novatac

http://www.southerntackle.com/products.asp?cat=1271

These stores have them cheap with southerntackle having Free shipping! Just a hint CALL! Just because they say they are not in stock doesn't mean they are NOT.


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 19, 2008)

Just ordered 1 black 120p from these guys:

http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-37697109791737&query=novatac

Total with shipping = 145.00

They also accept PAYPAL!!!:twothumbs

Lets see how it goes.


----------



## xevious (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Black Novatac 120P*



yaesumofo said:


> Surefire Black looks like there is a extreme deep purple cast to it. This may be in the nature of the process. Black Type III anodizing will perform as well as the natural. The only difference will be that it is harder to see at the bottom of a dark bag or on a unlit floor.
> 
> I have lost more than one BLACK flashlight due to the fact that I couldn't see it because Black in a black or dark area is VERY hard to fine sometimes. It sure looks good to the guy who finds it at daybreak:twothumbs
> Yaesumofo


Dark green isn't all that much better than black... Apply a GITD strip in the clip indent, so it can be easily seen. Or attach a lanyard with a day glow band on it.

I'd really like to see one of these in Pewter. Do you think it would also be HA III?

Funny thing that the Novatac website does not show these variations, nor mention them in any way. Seems like the same ol' story... Anyway, I've e-mailed Jim Schecter and hope to get some.


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 19, 2008)

I will be installing one of Peu's SS Polished bezels with 3 orange trits.
Will be very easy to find in the dark :naughty:


----------



## xevious (Feb 19, 2008)

Where do you get your trits from? I saw that someone had been selling them at one point, but he ran out of inventory. Given the recent rising intereset in tritium (quite a number of watches appearing with it now too), I have to believe there will be more sources available in getting it. As long as the NRC doesn't get too badly bent out of shape about it.


Also, what do you use to secure your trits in place?


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 19, 2008)

Someone was kind enough to send me 3 orange trits at no charge


I used this Devcon stuff, brought it directly from this link:
http://www.jsflyfishing.com/cgi-bin/item/OF-900124-0000/78000/Devcon-5-Minute-Epoxy.html

Basically mixed some up and filled the holes, then put trits in and wiped off excess epoxy. Dried quickly and looks amazing!

Here's the bezel on my Seouled U60, not the best angle for a bezel shot, but you get the idea.


----------



## :)> (Feb 19, 2008)

Gobs more of these just arrived on the website here. They must have just received a shipment on them. 

The price used to be 127 but it went above the 140 mark because you flashaholics bought the last group too fast:whoopin:


----------



## copperfox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gasp* I just ordered a black 120P...the most expensive flashlight I've ever ordered. I didn't exactly tell the wife either...there is probably a :whoopin: and a severe  in my future.

When I first joined CPF and saw the 120P, I thought ~$120 was a lot. But when I saw the photos of the black knurled exterior, I just had to have it.

Rationalization is dangerous! I keep reading threads about "hide your wallet" but I always thought that was for the people with weak will power. OOPS! Have you ever said these to yourself:

• "I know I don't _need_ it, but I really really want it!"
• "Well I can _kinda_ afford it..."


Guys, I think I'm . Somebody reassure me that I made the right choice. :sweat:


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't ever worry about ordering ONE ...

Be concerned when you order the second one


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 19, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Don't ever worry about ordering ONE ...
> 
> Be concerned when you order the second one



No - be concerned when you order #3...

-Steve


----------



## dpled (Feb 20, 2008)

I've ordered 4 and not the least bit concerned :nana: well maybe


----------



## Cuso (Feb 20, 2008)

I wonder when Lighthound is going to get theirs and how much are they going to cost?? :thinking:


----------



## :)> (Feb 20, 2008)

copperfox said:


> *Gasp* I just ordered a black 120P...the most expensive flashlight I've ever ordered. I didn't exactly tell the wife either...there is probably a :whoopin: and a severe  in my future.
> 
> When I first joined CPF and saw the 120P, I thought ~$120 was a lot. But when I saw the photos of the black knurled exterior, I just had to have it.
> 
> ...


 
One step down the path to the dark side, and forever will it dominate your destiny:devil:

This will not be your last, expensive light and you will find that your definition of expensive will also begin to be rationalized:nana:

Good purchase on the Novatac... I think that you will love it. Make sure that you pair it up with a black Ra / HDS Twisty light. One read on it and it should hook you with it's ultra-well thought out design.


----------



## dpled (Feb 20, 2008)

Black 120P - Back in stock with 45 at your corner store....Seems everyone is jackin the price on these! 

http://yourcornerstore.com/programm...8.html?zenid=2d6d78affee65a09f31f5147d86acff3

But has the black tactical for $94.76...

And the EDC for $88.40...:thumbsup:


----------



## pbs357 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh no! The prices are going down! Someone please tell me that the max output isn't "that good," or that the SSC emitter DOESN'T make a beautiful flood of light... I just bought a Nitecore, a Malkoff, 2 Dereelight modules, and a Fenix P2D and P3D. But these are such great prices I can't help myself...can't...stop...buying...must...have...more... Stop the madness!


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 20, 2008)

> your definition of expensive will also begin to be rationalized



'expensive' now means over $200, so anything under that is reasonable. Luckily, lots of lights are sub $200, so nothing is expensive anymore:mecry:


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 20, 2008)

dpled said:


> Black 120P - Back in stock with 45 at your corner store....Seems everyone is jackin the price on these!
> 
> http://yourcornerstore.com/programm...8.html?zenid=2d6d78affee65a09f31f5147d86acff3
> 
> ...


 

Cornerstore shows 170. Buy when you add the Black 120P to your cart,
it lists at 120.00...grab em quick!!!!


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 20, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> 'expensive' now means over $200, so anything under that is reasonable. Luckily, lots of lights are sub $200, so nothing is expensive anymore:mecry:


 
Have you taken the plunge yet and purchased one of the black 120P's? That price at cornerstore sure is attractive...."My precious...."


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm on hold now with the two 120Ps ...

So bought a black Nautilus instead:twothumbs


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 20, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> Just ordered 1 black 120p from these guys:
> 
> http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-37697109791737&query=novatac
> 
> ...




Received my "Shipped" status this morning with a tracking number!! So far so good .... Woot!


----------



## xevious (Feb 20, 2008)

Jim from Novatac informed me that the Pewter color is "virtually the same as the original". They're just using a different name for it. Only 2 colors then. And black is definitely a solid HA III black.


----------



## sawlight (Feb 20, 2008)

No need to fret about buying a 120, it's a fine light!! The E2E is still my favorite, just for size, but the beam is nearly identical, and lots more options!! You will be hard pressed to find a light as versatile and easy to use as this.
And believe me, it's TOUGH!!!!!


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 20, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> I'm on hold now with the two 120Ps ...
> 
> So bought a black Nautilus instead:twothumbs


 

Can't wait to see your Nautilus vs 120P shootout or *lightout* :thumbsup:
Both have a very small stout form factor - Should be an interesting evaluation.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 20, 2008)

Just ordered a 120P in black from yourcornerstore, hopefully I'll get the shipping email tomorrow. I've been waiting to pick up one of these as an EDC for a few months and this low price is simply too good to pass up. It was $130 with shipping, which is one of the best prices I've seen. 

It was either this one or the new SF Backup, and the Novatac won the battle. The ability to tail stand is pretty important to me, and that wasn't going to happen with the Surefire. Any my 6P with leef tailcap is too big to carry all the time, and multiple modes are nice. :thumbsup:

Any have a pic of the 120P compared to a Fenix P2D Q5, which is my current EDC?


----------



## mraymer (Feb 20, 2008)

Today I received my black Novatac 120P that was ordered from yourcornerstore. Great price on these and the reason I hadn't purchased one before was because of the complaints I've read here about flickering at the lowest levels. I couldn't resist the black and plus I figured at the price I was paying I could easily flip it for very little loss on B/S/T if I wasn't satisfied with it. I'm very happy to announce that mine does not have the flickering problem. Either Novatac has identified the problem and corrected it on these later batches or I just happened to get lucky. Either way, I'm keeping this one. The clip, while it isn't great, is better than the original version they were shipping. I'm contemplating picking up another, either an EDC or Tactical model also. 

Overall, I'm happy with it. :twothumbs


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail today as well. I haven't opened it yet because the packaging is different from the two HA Naturals that I have.

I'll take pics as soon as I get done cooking dinner..

-Steve

UPDATE - here's the pics.

The old Novatac box uses no red. The new one is the red packaging.


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 20, 2008)

I have to get me one, the best I have being an Inova X5, as far as pocket lights.


----------



## mraymer (Feb 20, 2008)

They've changed the branding as well as the packaging with the lights. The original Novatac would have "Novatac EDC 120P" printed on the light with "www.novatac.com" on the tail switch. Mine just has "Novatac" printed on the head with "120P" and "Made in USA" on the switch. I'm surprised they did this as it would be easy to put a 120P tail switch on a 85P light and sell it as a 120P since the head has no designation of the model on it.


----------



## Steve L (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe they quit making the 85 series(discontinued). So if you get a head that doesn't have a numerical designation(120 or 85) it will be the 120 series. We just won't know whether it's a E,T, or P series except by the tail cap markings. Novatac's website only lists the 120 series now.


----------



## mraymer (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah, yes, you are correct. They did discontinue the 85 series. Well, you could still change the switch between the E, T or P models. However, turning it on and how it functions would make it easy to identify which model you have.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 20, 2008)

Thye are all over Feebay now...whats happening to the local CPF suppliers??:thinking:


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 20, 2008)

mraymer said:


> They've changed the branding as well as the packaging with the lights. The original Novatac would have "Novatac EDC 120P" printed on the light with "www.novatac.com" on the tail switch. Mine just has "Novatac" printed on the head with "120P" and "Made in USA" on the switch. I'm surprised they did this as it would be easy to put a 120P tail switch on a 85P light and sell it as a 120P since the head has no designation of the model on it.



I'm thinking that this is why they aren't selling separate tail switch caps for the black versions and hence the lower cost.

I'm not complaining - but there's got to be a reason as to why the cost is lower, and you also notice that guys like Lighthound haven't been selling the black units.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 20, 2008)

The more I look at the black unit, the more I wonder about if Novatac switched manufacturing subs.

I'm comparing my HA Natural (SN 11502) to the black one I had shipped (SN 20169), and not only is the knurling different, if I look at the inside of the light head (battery side where you have the three dots contacting the positive battery contact), the circuit board is plated with a different metal. 

On my HA Natural unit, the circuit board is plated with a dullish metal. The black unit is plated with a shiny metal. I also pulled out my fanny pack unit (SN 13131) and it's also got a head with a circuit board that's dull.

The knurling is different - it's definitely rougher. 

Even though this 120p-B is a Novatac, I can't help but think that someone else is making the parts for this one versus the HA Natural unit. If so, two questions come to mind.

1) Is this a measure to reduce costs and to broaden the marketability?

2) Is this one of the reasons why Henry left the partnership with Novatac?

-Steve


----------



## Steve L (Feb 21, 2008)

Another thing I noticed about the new Black models is they don't flicker on the 3 lowest levels(mine doesn't). I haven't seen anyone report the flicker problem on the Black 120P yet. I like the knurling better on the black model. Very happy so far, but I just received it today. I've had my natural #11746 for awhile(it doesn't flicker either).


----------



## dpled (Feb 21, 2008)

For $120 you can't go wrong! yourCornerstore still has them for that! By far the best deal I have seen in a while. Ordered another 120P Black from emergencyoptions on the 18th and received today... WOW - Now thats fast....I for one can not complain.


----------



## BMF (Feb 21, 2008)

YourCornerStore is not good in customer service.

As you know by my posts above they shipped me the wrong light 120T and I'm emailing them, Michael, everyday to ask for exchange but it hadn't go anywhere after 8 days. He, Michael, is saying he will contact the warehouse to check every single time I ask but I have never received any email back from him, just when after I asked then he replied. I posted my last email, I hope not, tonight and if nothing happens tomorow (9 days) I will call my Amex for help.

Be careful when dealing with them, may be I'm the only one didn't have luck but you've been warned. And the price today is lowered than I paid last week at $128.91.


----------



## gunga (Feb 21, 2008)

Any one else have problems?

BMF, have you tried calling?


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 21, 2008)

I sent Lighthound an email regarding the Black Novatacs.
I asked if they will be carrying them, here is their response:

*"yes, as soon as they are available, hopefully by the end of the month".
*


----------



## dpled (Feb 21, 2008)

Odd considering he is an authorized dealer and listed on Novatacs site.:thinking:



Kid9P said:


> I sent Lighthound an email regarding the Black Novatacs.
> I asked if they will be carrying them, here is their response:
> 
> *"yes, as soon as they are available, hopefully by the end of the month".*


----------



## gunga (Feb 21, 2008)

Dang it, need a US credit card and they don't take paypal!


:sick2:


----------



## Cuso (Feb 21, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> I sent Lighthound an email regarding the Black Novatacs.
> I asked if they will be carrying them, here is their response:
> 
> *"yes, as soon as they are available, hopefully by the end of the month".
> *


Did you ask about pricing??


----------



## BMF (Feb 21, 2008)

gunga said:


> Any one else have problems?
> 
> BMF, have you tried calling?


 

Yes, I did call and got a machine just like someone posted on the first page.

I also contact them by filling out question box on their site but never got reply. The only way I'm dealing with them is by the delay order email from them.

I'm not sure about paypal but credit card like Amex I'm using for what I've heard is excellent about solving problems. I've never had anything like this since I've started using credit cards though.


----------



## rim74 (Feb 21, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Thye are all over Feebay now...whats happening to the local CPF suppliers??:thinking:



I was thinking the same thing. If your established dealers are still selling your light at their regular prices. Why would you allow a whole bunch of fly by night dealers to undercut your regular dealers by 30%+? Seems like a strange marketing plan to me!

Are the new lights inferior to the old ones? Even if you found cheaper production method that lowers costs, why would you give up that profit base?

Something doesnt seem right to me. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## PatS (Feb 21, 2008)

After reading this thread yesterday, I ended up ordering a Black 120P from yourcornerstore.

Received shipping conformation and Tracking # this morning.

Changing suppliers not a big deal to me.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 21, 2008)

> Something doesnt seem right to me. Anyone else feel the same?



After reading about the 'new' design, I'm hanging on to 11689 & 13045


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 21, 2008)

someone please get a black 120T for me.
PP locked & loaded - willing to pay $132 plus oversea shipping.
Come on guys I'm eyeing the MOT_NT120T-B,anybody?
Or should i contact Unforgiven?


----------



## Cuso (Feb 21, 2008)

I would have ordered from Yourcornerplace, but they use UPS and P.R. doesen't show has an option..


----------



## mraymer (Feb 21, 2008)

Steve L said:


> Another thing I noticed about the new Black models is they don't flicker on the 3 lowest levels(mine doesn't). I haven't seen anyone report the flicker problem on the Black 120P yet. I like the knurling better on the black model. Very happy so far, but I just received it today. I've had my natural #11746 for awhile(it doesn't flicker either).



My black 120P does not flicker either and the knurling is more aggressive than my older HDS lights. I like it, gives it some bite. I don't have a natural/pewter Novatac to compare knurling on however.


----------



## shuter (Feb 21, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> someone please get a black 120T for me.
> PP locked & loaded - willing to pay $132 plus oversea shipping.
> Come on guys I'm eyeing the MOT_NT120T-B,anybody?
> Or should i contact Unforgiven?


 
Hi nanotech - BMF had ordered a 120P and received a 120T. He has been trying to exchange it without much luck. You want a 120T. Looks like a good match to me. Give him a shout and see if he will sell and ship to you. Probably the easiest solution for him. Good luck.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 21, 2008)

shuter said:


> Hi nanotech - BMF had ordered a 120P and received a 120T. He has been trying to exchange it without much luck. You want a 120T. Looks like a good match to me. Give him a shout and see if he will sell and ship to you. Probably the easiest solution for him. Good luck.



thanks shuter.
i'll contact him hopefully he have that black ones.


----------



## qadsan (Feb 21, 2008)

I went to order a black 120P to have in my collection, but yourcornerstore raised their price to ~129 . It was in my cart last night for $120 and I was going to pull the trigger this morning once I had more time to check out their business. Oh well :sigh:


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 21, 2008)

shuter said:


> Hi nanotech - BMF had ordered a 120P and received a 120T. He has been trying to exchange it without much luck. You want a 120T. Looks like a good match to me. Give him a shout and see if he will sell and ship to you. Probably the easiest solution for him. Good luck.


 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuso (Feb 21, 2008)

qadsan said:


> I went to order a black 120P to have in my collection, but yourcornerstore raised their price to ~129 . It was in my cart last night for $120 and I was going to pull the trigger this morning once I had more time to check out their business. Oh well :sigh:


$129 is still a very decent price, considering what the "natural" version is priced at right now..


----------



## Tessaiga (Feb 21, 2008)

Will someone PLEASE help me get a black 120P from them... I have a US address that you can ship it to. I can paypal you the money...

PLEASE HELP... PM me please.. thanks!!


----------



## BMF (Feb 21, 2008)

I've read that 120 is flickering but at what level on both T and P?



> someone please get a black 120T for me.
> PP locked & loaded - willing to pay $132 plus oversea shipping.
> Come on guys I'm eyeing the MOT_NT120T-B,anybody?
> Or should i contact Unforgiven?


 
What's the special about 120T? Is it because the black or something else?

BTW, I'll call my Amex tonight to straighten it out, so far no reply from Michael yet. And I don't know I'll do anything before that or not.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 21, 2008)

BMF said:


> I've read that 120 is flickering but at what level on both T and P?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright BMF, i just wait for Unforgiven answer & email.
Nothing special about the 120T, i just like pre programme mode and i'm a sucker for tactical tail switch


----------



## Drywolf (Feb 21, 2008)

I ordered the black Novatac 120P from the Cornerstore at 11:30am PST Wednesday for $120.20. I selected UPS ground, but because the warehouse is in San Diego and I live 120 miles to the north the unit showed up Thursday morning at 11:00am, great.
I would like to report that this unit has intermittent flickering when on low setting. I can cause this more often by programming the low setting to one of the four settings. I go to that setting and then go to it again and that usually causes the light to flicker. It has the issue maybe one time at of five attempts. It does not bother me. FYI-for what it’s worth.


----------



## dpled (Feb 22, 2008)

From what I read isn't this typical of the novatac flashlights?








Drywolf said:


> I ordered the black Novatac 120P from the Cornerstore at 11:30am PST Wednesday for $120.20. I selected UPS ground, but because the warehouse is in San Diego and I live 120 miles to the north the unit showed up Thursday morning at 11:00am, great.
> I would like to report that this unit has intermittent flickering when on low setting. I can cause this more often by programming the low setting to one of the four settings. I go to that setting and then go to it again and that usually causes the light to flicker. It has the issue maybe one time at of five attempts. It does not bother me. FYI-for what it’s worth.


----------



## BMF (Feb 22, 2008)

Update: Problem solved!

I got an email this afternoon from Michael to regarding my wrong item shipped. He gave me a coupon code to make another purchase of 120P to cover the entire amount of the light but not the shipping cost. I email him and he replied he voided the charge so it won't show on my statement. He will send a shipping label to ship back the 120T. Look like this is the only weird case he's got that's why it took more than a week to straighten it out. I've waited but in the end I'm happy. Good job from Michael.

About flickering: is it still there on the 120P?


----------



## dpled (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: Glad to hear a good result come of this! 



BMF said:


> Update: Problem solved!
> 
> I got an email this afternoon from Michael to regarding my wrong item shipped. He gave me a coupon code to make another purchase of 120P to cover the entire amount of the light but not the shipping cost. I email him and he replied he voided the charge so it won't show on my statement. He will send a shipping label to ship back the 120T. Look like this is the only weird case he's got that's why it took more than a week to straighten it out. I've waited but in the end I'm happy. Good job from Michael.
> 
> About flickering: is it still there on the 120P?


----------



## Tessaiga (Feb 22, 2008)

Will some kind soul please help me to order one of these?? I don't have a US credit card. I have a US address that the light can be shipped to though....

Please help!!!


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 22, 2008)

Why not just have the person that is letting you use the US address purchase the light for you?


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 22, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> Just ordered 1 black 120p from these guys:
> 
> http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-37697109791737&query=novatac
> 
> ...


 

Just received my Black 120P from Ambient Weather.
Ordered on the 19th and received it today. 3 days..thats FAST!
Well packaged, I'm very pleased 

Here's 2 pics of my baby: :twothumbs


----------



## houtex (Feb 22, 2008)

pics? I don't see them.

On another note, I spoke to The folks at Lighthound today.The new BLACK Novatacs should be there by Wednesday.


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 22, 2008)

Pics fixed.

Very interested to see what the Hound will sell them for.

My guess is 170.00


----------



## Tessaiga (Feb 22, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> Why not just have the person that is letting you use the US address purchase the light for you?


 
I would, except that that US address that I have is a US based courier service.... 

it's not a friend or anything like that. They will just bring the package back to Singapore for me, but will/can not order anything online for me...

Will somebody help please???


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Feb 22, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> Just received my Black 120P from Ambient Weather.
> Ordered on the 19th and received it today. 3 days..thats FAST!
> Well packaged, I'm very pleased
> 
> Here's 2 pics of my baby: :twothumbs


 
Nice! :thumbsup: And You already Modded it!  Is that the bezel from fenixstore.com? And is that a spacer on there to fill a gap? Or an o-ring or something. Does any one make a trit stainless bezel that is flush? Oh and I too couldnt resist the price. Gave into temptation last night. Paid $141.51 (with insurance and shipping) from yourcornerstore.com. Man this cpf bug is getting expensive!


----------



## copperfox (Feb 22, 2008)

TwoWheelNomad said:


> Gave into temptation last night...Man this cpf bug is getting expensive!



I know, huh! 

I'm waiting for mine from Ambient Weather as well. Shipping is scheduled to take a week, but that's probably because I'm on the east coast and they are in San Diego.


----------



## PatS (Feb 22, 2008)

Help!!!

I received mine earlier today and can't put it down. 

I'm pretty sure I have changed each setting at least 10 times. 

I have no idea where each is set now, but they look right to me. (Probably change them again in 5 minutes).


----------



## Cuso (Feb 22, 2008)

Kid, thats one sexy colored light, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 23, 2008)

PatS said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I received mine earlier today and can't put it down.
> 
> ...


 

:laughing: :laughing:  I did the same thing when I first got my light and that was several months ago. No mattter what I buy I keep going back to my 120P. So I had to order a black one. I think it's a must have.
My current settings
Press hold for strobe
1 click to medium 
2 clicks to high
3 clicks to low
Auto off
Save last setting


----------



## jonesy (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got my first novatac today from yourcornerstore, got it in 3 days, which was surprising. Loving it so far, I think it's defintely going to replace my Fenix P2D Q5 as my EDC. 

Is it normal for the clip to rotate a bit on the body? Mine doesn't seem to stay rock solid in place.


----------



## qadsan (Feb 23, 2008)

jonesy said:


> ...Is it normal for the clip to rotate a bit on the body? Mine doesn't seem to stay rock solid in place.


Yes, that's completely normal.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 23, 2008)

Did we confirm these come with the low-pro clip?


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 23, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Did we confirm these come with the low-pro clip?


 

Yes, all three of mine came with the new clip.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 23, 2008)

digitaleos said:


> Yes, all three of mine came with the new clip.



Thanks dude. :wave:


----------



## Cuso (Feb 24, 2008)

The black Novas are now posted at Lighthound.. $170 though
makes me wonder why this other guys have it for cheap...

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3463


----------



## dpled (Feb 24, 2008)

I think they all could sell them as cheap as the others and still makes $$. :shrug: Would only expect the others to raise their price. 



Cuso said:


> The black Novas are now posted at Lighthound.. $170 though
> makes me wonder why this other guys have it for cheap...
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3463


----------



## Masque (Feb 25, 2008)

Such is the curse of refusing to use credit, and waiting for payday - the lower prices seem to be gone, or out of stock. If any of you, in a fit of magnanimity, ordered a spare black 120P - or simply one too many - I may be willing to save you the hassle of finding a buyer for it.  

(I do this, of course, out of service to my fellow CPF member, and at great personal risk. See the sacrifices I make for you!  )


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's a stock of Pewter-bodies that are still low-priced. (Trust me, they're the only ones. DEFINITELY no black body ones low-priced.) The site is good, too, the positive feedback noted 97% and I've bought from them before, plus it goes through Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00134T0WG/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Nake (Feb 25, 2008)

I see the knurling is more aggressive on the black ones, I like that.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 26, 2008)

Heres some comparison pictures of mine. I did like the new knurling a lot, also noticed the reflector hugs the LED more thus centering a lot better. I don't know if this new reflector was available in latter batches of the "natural" lights, but I like it a lot. Centering the "old" reflector was a pain..













Heres some shots of the reflectors: the left one is the new reflector, right one is the "old" reflector installed on my HDS U60 :devil:

















The bezel is factory no more...:devil:


----------



## Nake (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics, both of my lights reflectors hug the emitter dome like your black one. My first one is 10447.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 26, 2008)

Nake said:


> Nice pics, both of my lights reflectors hug the emitter dome like your black one. My first one is 10447.


Hmm mine is 10157, one of the earliest in the forum at least...I guess they fixed the reflector after the first couple hundred batches.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Feb 26, 2008)

I've just received my black Novatac 120-P last Saturday and was wondering if anyone's encountered this problem . . .

I'm having an intermittent problem -- sometimes the light will not turn on when I click the switch (I can hear it "click"), or it will not turn off if the light is on.

Francis


----------



## Lumenz (Feb 26, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> I've just received my black Novatac 120-P last Saturday and was wondering if anyone's encountered this problem . . .
> 
> I'm having an intermittent problem -- sometimes the light will not turn on when I click the switch (I can hear it "click"), or it will not turn off if the light is on.
> 
> Francis



This thread is about ordering the NovaTac, not troubleshooting problems. You should create a new thread about your problem.

Here is a possible solution to your problem


----------



## litework (Feb 26, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> Here's a stock of Pewter-bodies that are still low-priced. (Trust me, they're the only ones. DEFINITELY no black body ones low-priced.) The site is good, too, the positive feedback noted 97% and I've bought from them before, plus it goes through Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00134T0WG/?tag=cpf0b6-20


 
Are these definitely the 120P? It's not the EDC, right? The product description mentioned four brightness levels.


----------



## dpled (Feb 27, 2008)

Cuso those are some nice shots! Thank you for sharing with us. :twothumbs

 Lumenz be nice  

PurpleDrazi If there should be a problem with the new black Novatacs maybe there should be a new thread... haven"t heard of any though....anyway I posted this thread in the General Flashlight Discussion titled Black Novatac 120P.



So I believe you are within your rights to ask...so might I suggest tightening the head/body and tail and see if that works or maybe someone else can help you out. If not contact customer support at Novatac. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 27, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> I've just received my black Novatac 120-P last Saturday and was wondering if anyone's encountered this problem . . .
> 
> I'm having an intermittent problem -- sometimes the light will not turn on when I click the switch (I can hear it "click"), or it will not turn off if the light is on.
> 
> Francis


Do a hard reset first.My first thought would be the spring, take out the tube and switch and check the spring, it should stick out both sides of the battery tube, make sure its making contact on both the switch and module. Next up would be the switch. Do you own another Novatac?? You could swap switches and check for functionality. Check both tube and switch are screwed in all the way. If all else fails , contact Novatac. 

http://www.novatac.com/contact-us.html


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome pics Cuso! The best so far. I expected my first Novatac today, but it didnt show.... 

Maybe tommorow! :twothumbs


----------



## Cuso (Feb 27, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Awesome pics Cuso! The best so far. I expected my first Novatac today, but it didnt show....
> 
> Maybe tommorow! :twothumbs


Thanks PSM , gatta change the blue microfiber thought, Im starting to get bored of it..


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Thanks PSM , gatta change the blue microfiber thought, Im starting to get bored of it..



Well it looks great, and the blue MF is your trademark, just like WaveParticle has the black oak speaker cabinet, I always put scanners in mine, etc, etc. etc.....


----------



## Cuso (Feb 27, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Well it looks great, and the blue MF is your trademark, just like WaveParticle has the black oak speaker cabinet, I always put scanners in mine, etc, etc. etc.....


Hmmm , trademark blue MF, nice..I like it. I may be keeping the MF after all.


----------



## Ritch (Feb 28, 2008)

Question to all owners of both, the elder natural and the new black 120.
How is the beam characteristic in comparison to the natural one? Identically or a little more throw? IMHO the pics are showing a slightly smoother OP-reflector. 

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Nake (Feb 28, 2008)

Ritch said:


> Question to all owners of both, the elder natural and the new black 120.
> How is the beam characteristic in comparison to the natural one? Identically or a little more throw? IMHO the pics are showing a slightly smoother OP-reflector.
> 
> Thanks
> Richard


 
My two reflectors look identical in appearance and in throw.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 28, 2008)

Nake said:


> My two reflectors look identical in appearance and in throw.


I did noticed the "new" reflector is a bit more shinier and slicker than the old one, but noticed no difference in beam or throw.


----------



## Nake (Feb 28, 2008)

Cuso said:


> I did noticed the "new" reflector is a bit more shinier and slicker than the old one, but noticed no difference in beam or throw.


 
You're right, when I look at them in the daylight the new one is shinier.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Mar 3, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> I've just received my black Novatac 120-P last Saturday and was wondering if anyone's encountered this problem . . .



update . . . I've managed to contact the seller and he's going to get me an RMA number so that I can exchange the flashlight. Unfortunately, he's out of stock till the middle of the month 

Francis


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Mar 3, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> update . . . I've managed to contact the seller and he's going to get me an RMA number so that I can exchange the flashlight. Unfortunately, he's out of stock till the middle of the month
> 
> Francis


 
You could try and email Novatac directly, I had a few issues with mine too and sent them an email. They responded the same day and issued me an RMA. Novatac seems to have Great service :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Mar 4, 2008)

TwoWheelNomad said:


> You could try and email Novatac directly, I had a few issues with mine too and sent them an email. They responded the same day and issued me an RMA. Novatac seems to have Great service :thumbsup:



so . . . even if I got the 120P from an online retailer, I still could exchange it directly through Novatac?

Francis


----------



## mraymer (Mar 4, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> so . . . even if I got the 120P from an online retailer, I still could exchange it directly through Novatac?
> 
> Francis



Yes, because I believe that Novatac does not sell directly to the public, but to dealers. I'd go directly through Novatac for support instead of through the online retailer you bought it from. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Mar 4, 2008)

mraymer said:


> Yes, because I believe that Novatac does not sell directly to the public, but to dealers. I'd go directly through Novatac for support instead of through the online retailer you bought it from. :thumbsup:


 
yeah what mraymer said. 
Its sounds like a warranty issue. And dealing with Novatac directly will be allot faster turn around. Those guys are quick and professional when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## xevious (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, whoever ordered the EDC 120P from Ambient Weather at under $150 got lucky. Apparently they've revised the pricing and it's now listed at $170. I just hope the Corner Store doesn't do the same when their inventory is refreshed (all out of the EDC 120P right now).


----------



## litework (Mar 4, 2008)

xevious said:


> Well, whoever ordered the EDC 120P from Ambient Weather at under $150 got lucky. Apparently they've revised the pricing and it's now listed at $170. I just hope the Corner Store doesn't do the same when their inventory is refreshed (all out of the EDC 120P right now).


 
I believe Ambient Weather does price matching.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 5, 2008)

xevious said:


> Well, whoever ordered the EDC 120P from Ambient Weather at under $150 got lucky. Apparently they've revised the pricing and it's now listed at $170. I just hope the Corner Store doesn't do the same when their inventory is refreshed (all out of the EDC 120P right now).



Well, i ordered the black 120T on 2/22 for $115.95 + ground UPS shipping now enroute to me via oversea flight


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 5, 2008)

I used Norland61 and epoxied a tritium vial in my laynard hole. It looks great!!


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 5, 2008)

Had to have one of these - got the black 120P but a bit disappointed in several things. It's got a clear ring of marks or lack of anodizing about 3/8" back from the front bezel. It has noticeable sticky stuff between the bezel ring and the body - sort of red so I'm going to guess it is Loctite or similar and some of it was on the bezel ring even. The package was open on one side so I'm wondering now if this was a return or are they all opened to put in a battery. It came from Lighthound so I'm not worried about getting these problems taken care of but for the premium $170 price range I'd like it to look nice too. 

Anyone else notice this ring? I see it barely in one of the pics in this thread I believe.


----------



## TDKKP (Mar 5, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Had to have one of these - got the black 120P but a bit disappointed in several things. It's got a clear ring of marks or lack of anodizing about 3/8" back from the front bezel. It has noticeable sticky stuff between the bezel ring and the body - sort of red so I'm going to guess it is Loctite or similar and some of it was on the bezel ring even. The package was open on one side so I'm wondering now if this was a return or are they all opened to put in a battery. It came from Lighthound so I'm not worried about getting these problems taken care of but for the premium $170 price range I'd like it to look nice too.
> 
> Anyone else notice this ring? I see it barely in one of the pics in this thread I believe.


 

Yes, the ring is there on both 120T and 120P, don't know about the red stuff though.


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation - it looks considerably worse on mine than in the picture here. Have you seen any discussion about this in any other message threads here?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there anywhere that sells this for a discounted price, or is it now $170 everywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Cuso (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine came with the red loctite on the bezel, hence the force I had to apply to remove it...


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Mar 7, 2008)

mraymer said:


> Yes, because I believe that Novatac does not sell directly to the public, but to dealers. I'd go directly through Novatac for support instead of through the online retailer you bought it from. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the info. The 120P went in the mail today to be repaired or replaced.

Francis


----------



## copperfox (Mar 7, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> It's got a clear ring of marks or lack of anodizing about 3/8" back from the front bezel. ... It came from Lighthound ...
> Anyone else notice this ring? I see it barely in one of the pics in this thread I believe.



Mine has that same blemish, but mine came from Ambient Weather. It's not extremely noticeable, so I just remind myself it's not a shelf queen and will inevitably get banged up with regular use anyway. The machining and laser printing isn't perfect either, but I'm picky. Mine also has intermittent flickering on several of the low modes. IMHO, no flashlight $100+ should have flickering problems; that is unacceptable. :thumbsdow


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 10, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> Well, i ordered the black 120T on 2/22 for $115.95 + ground UPS shipping now enroute to me via oversea flight



Received mine today,what a black beauty :kiss:
Now my Inova T1 2008 has a friend as well as the Fenix RB100 :naughty:


----------



## BBL (Mar 11, 2008)

Are there any changes in contrsuction on the newest version? Maybe changes to the retainer ring inside?


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2008)

BBL said:


> Are there any changes in contrsuction on the newest version? Maybe changes to the retainer ring inside?


 
The retainer rings on my first run grey one are the same as the recent black one. The differences I've observed are the clip, a shinier reflector, and the glue with the black one. I've had both of them apart, except for the cap.


----------



## XPLRN (Mar 11, 2008)

xevious said:


> Well, whoever ordered the EDC 120P from Ambient Weather at under $150 got lucky. Apparently they've revised the pricing and it's now listed at $170. I just hope the Corner Store doesn't do the same when their inventory is refreshed (all out of the EDC 120P right now).



X2 on the hoping the Corner Store doesn't jack their prices when the inventory gets refreshed. What a jacked up deal with all the sellers adding on an extra $50 vs. what they WERE selling for. 

I have located/" I'll take it" one on CPFMP however I'm going to defer the purchase to a cool new guy who's just getting into the flashoholic world. I think the 120P black will make him an awesome 1st high-end light purchase. It will be a light he can EDC and be a very handy light with great performance! I hope another 120P in black comes up for a good deal!!


----------



## Zenster (Mar 11, 2008)

copperfox said:


> Mine has that same blemish, but mine came from Ambient Weather. It's not extremely noticeable, so I just remind myself it's not a shelf queen and will inevitably get banged up with regular use anyway. The machining and laser printing isn't perfect either, but I'm picky. Mine also has intermittent flickering on several of the low modes. IMHO, no flashlight $100+ should have flickering problems; that is unacceptable. :thumbsdow


 
Something I've noticed is that mine (120P Ser#14521) only flickers on the very lowest 2 or 3 settings when I've changed the other program settings.
Then if set back to the Factory Default, it doesn't flicker on low, nor even if I set the low to a lower setting but leave the higher Factory Default settings alone.

For me, it's a non-issue and I wouldn't think of sending mine back, but it's an interesting observation.


----------



## Zenster (Mar 11, 2008)

Nake said:


> I see the knurling is more aggressive on the black ones, I like that.


 
You're right that the knurling on the black ones looks more aggresive, but I personally like my olive one better for the same reason.
The knurling on mine (ser#14521) is enough to give a good grip on it, but not so sharp that it tears up my pants pocket.

My typical method of carry is to tuck the 120P inside my pocket, but with the clip over the edge of my pocket so the light doesn't drop to the bottom of the pocket.
To me, that's more handy than any holster, but if it were the black model, it would tear up my pants pretty quickly.


----------



## Zenster (Mar 11, 2008)

xevious said:


> Well, whoever ordered the EDC 120P from Ambient Weather at under $150 got lucky. Apparently they've revised the pricing and it's now listed at $170. I just hope the Corner Store doesn't do the same when their inventory is refreshed (all out of the EDC 120P right now).


 
You know, there's another way to get a 120P for less than $150.

I got mine from Botach Tactical where they sell it for $169.95.
BUT, they include 20 free CR123 batteries with it (Energizer), so if you figure the batteries at a fair price of $1.50/ea, you're actually getting the 120P for about $140.00

I mean, hey, you're going to need the batteries anyway...

http://www.botachtactical.com/noedc12fl1.html


----------



## XPLRN (Mar 11, 2008)

Zenster said:


> I mean, hey, you're going to need the batteries anyway...



Just curious........can one run the 120P off a AW RCR123?? If I'm not mistaken I thought I noted where the input voltage range went up to 4.5 volts and a fully topped off RCR123 is about 4.2 volts IIRC !???


----------



## Zenster (Mar 11, 2008)

XPLRN said:


> Just curious........can one run the 120P off a AW RCR123?? If I'm not mistaken I thought I noted where the input voltage range went up to 4.5 volts and a fully topped off RCR123 is about 4.2 volts IIRC !???


 
Yup. The 120P is designed to handle a 4.2v LiIon, and a battery rated at a certain voltage will routinely go above it's rating when freshly charged (so it's accounted for in actual use).

One interesting feature of the 120P is that when you change battery types (from primary to rechargeable or back again), you do a "Battery-Detect-Reset".
The reason for that is that the 120P will recognize that you are using a rechargeable so that it will give a clear indication that it's getting low in order to protect the battery from discharging so low that it might be damaged.
The way the protection scheme works is that it will continually drop the brightness level in order to maintain the voltage at a safe level. That way, you know it's time to recharge or change the battery when you see it drop a level by itself.. or the next level down or the next level down. 
Now how cool is that?!

But it gets cooler than that. From the manual: 
_"If there is continued use of a rechargeable battery after the light has dropped to its lowest brightness level, it is assumed you are in an emergency situation and the light will sacrifice the battery to remain on."_

So you get the best of both worlds; first, the 120P gives clear indication that a rechargeable is getting low in order to protect the battery by letting you know to change it out and charge it, but if you really need to keep going and need the light, it will continue to operate all the way to dead if you want (need) it to.
It doesn't get much cooler than that. 

Also from the manual, it gives the 120P's operating voltage range, in case you're interested:

Primary cells (non-rechargeable) 
_• Li-FeS2: 2 cells (3.3) _
_• Li-MnO2: 1 cell (3.2V) _
_• Li-SOCl2: 1 cell (3.6V) _
_• Alkaline: 2 cells (3.3V) _
_Secondary cells (rechargeable) _
_• Li-ion: 1 cell (4.2V) _
_• NiCad: 2 cells (2.5V) _
_• NiMH: 2 cells (2.6V)_


----------



## XPLRN (Mar 11, 2008)

:goodjob:.....That is very good info to a new 120P owner, thanks for the knowledge hit!! I'm sure looking forward to getting My 120P and getting it setup the way I want it!!:twothumbs



Zenster said:


> Yup. The 120P is designed to handle a 4.2v LiIon, and a battery rated at a certain voltage will routinely go above it's rating when freshly charged (so it's accounted for in actual use).
> 
> One interesting feature of the 120P is that when you change battery types (from primary to rechargeable or back again), you do a "Battery-Detect-Reset".
> The reason for that is that the 120P will recognize that you are using a rechargeable so that it will give a clear indication that it's getting low in order to protect the battery from discharging so low that it might be damaged.
> ...


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Zenster said:


> You know, there's another way to get a 120P for less than $150.
> 
> I got mine from Botach Tactical where they sell it for $169.95.
> BUT, they include 20 free CR123 batteries with it (Energizer), so if you figure the batteries at a fair price of $1.50/ea, you're actually getting the 120P for about $140.00
> ...


----------



## Jackal112203 (Mar 11, 2008)

Zenster said:


> Yup. The 120P is designed to handle a 4.2v LiIon, and a battery rated at a certain voltage will routinely go above it's rating when freshly charged (so it's accounted for in actual use).
> 
> One interesting feature of the 120P is that when you change battery types (from primary to rechargeable or back again), you do a "Battery-Detect-Reset".
> The reason for that is that the 120P will recognize that you are using a rechargeable so that it will give a clear indication that it's getting low in order to protect the battery from discharging so low that it might be damaged.
> ...


 
Are these features found on the 120T as well?


----------



## Zenster (Mar 11, 2008)

Jackal112203 said:


> Are these features found on the 120T as well?


 
While the 120T has none of the programmable features of the 120P, it does have the "Battery Detect Reset" feature that works similar to the same feature in the 120P.

The great thing about the 120P, even though it's more expensive, is that you can program it to work just like the 120T or 120E if you like.
Plus, the 120P will tailstand if you like that particular feature (I do; I use it a lot).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 12, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> *They still have a few of these 120-P's in black for 128.00 after you add them to your cart. I got mine here a few weeks ago ($120.00) and it was a smooth transaction. *
> 
> *They have the pewter 120-E version for $94.00. *
> 
> ...



Damn! I was going to order one since they have both the Black and the Pewder for $128, but they don't take Paypal. Is there anywhere that has these at a discounted rate and does accept Paypal?


----------



## dpled (Mar 12, 2008)

Its been awhile since I started this thread...Sounds like yourcornerstore is working out well for alot of people! :thumbsup: Great prices...I wonder why some other stores can't sell for less.:thumbsdow



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Damn! I was going to order one since they have both the Black and the Pewder for $128, but they don't take Paypal. Is there anywhere that has these at a discounted rate and does accept Paypal?


----------



## copperfox (Mar 12, 2008)

Can somebody provide or point me to information regarding runtime on primary vs. rechargeable cells in the novatac?


----------



## Nake (Mar 12, 2008)

copperfox said:


> Can somebody provide or point me to information regarding runtime on primary vs. rechargeable cells in the novatac?


 
Look here.

http://lights.chevrofreak.com/runtimes/


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 12, 2008)

:devil: Some Novatac Porn :devil:











** Polished SS Bezel with 3 Orange trits*
** Titanium Lanyard Ring*
** GITD Lanyard*
** GITD Orings - Size 7/16*

:nana:


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 12, 2008)

now i know why you guys busy changing the Novatac lens to UCL,i just found out that the stock lens is easily scratch even with my finger nails :thumbsdow
tough body but the lens is so nice until i touched it with my finger 
i wonder what is the correct UCL size that fit in,anybody?


----------



## Nake (Mar 12, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> i wonder what is the correct UCL size that fit in,anybody?


 
The size for the Novatac at flashlightlens.com is 22.61mm. They also have some on sale that are the same size but thinner for $1.75. They are coated on both sides with AR. They are just a little bit more restrictive than the UCL. You can read up on them at the site.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks Nake.
I'll check it out.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 12, 2008)

ordered 5 pieces & that will make it 26 left.


----------



## XPLRN (Mar 12, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> ** Polished SS Bezel with 3 Orange trits*
> ** Titanium Lanyard Ring*
> ** GITD Lanyard*
> ** GITD Orings - Size 7/16*
> ...



That looks really nice!! I'd like to inquire as to which vendor(s) you sourced your accessories from!??


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 14, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> now i know why you guys busy changing the Novatac lens to UCL,i just found out that the stock lens is easily scratch even with my finger nails :thumbsdow
> tough body but the lens is so nice until i touched it with my finger
> i wonder what is the correct UCL size that fit in,anybody?



guess what.
i just swapped the stock lens to UCL from my minimag and it fit right on :thumbsup:
and the output & brightness has increased at least 20% from my naked eye!
Unbelieveable oo:
Now that thing just itchy and screaming for SSC P4 USVOI from Photonfanatic :naughty: :devil:


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Mar 14, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> mraymer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because I believe that Novatac does not sell directly to the public, but to dealers. I'd go directly through Novatac for support instead of through the online retailer you bought it from. :thumbsup:
> ...



a brand new unit came in this morning . . . crossing fingers 

Francis


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmmm. That black Novatac looks nice. Where would I get one?


----------



## Darien (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, all this talk and pics of this light made me order one tonight. I am giving yourcornerstore.com a shot. The site said there were 4 in stock for $128.91. I'll wait and see.


----------



## mraymer (Mar 14, 2008)

I got my black 120P from yourcornerstore. No worries, handled my order with no issues, got my light quickly, satisfied customer here. I still don't understand how they can sell this light for $40-50 less than other retailers, but they are. Take advantage of it while it lasts.


----------



## dpled (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't believe how others can sell for $40-$50 more....are they taking advantage of us? 



mraymer said:


> I got my black 120P from yourcornerstore. No worries, handled my order with no issues, got my light quickly, satisfied customer here. I still don't understand how they can sell this light for $40-50 less than other retailers, but they are. Take advantage of it while it lasts.


----------



## :)> (Mar 15, 2008)

Could everyone please stop bumping this thread:nana:I just bought another one

It is funny how I have gone through many different lights in the last 2 years and what I have ended up with are multiple HDS / Novatac style lights. 

This is one of the best designs of any light ever... in my opinion of course.


----------



## grinsekatz (Mar 15, 2008)

:)> said:


> Could everyone please stop bumping this thread:nana:I just bought another one
> 
> It is funny how I have gone through many different lights in the last 2 years and what I have ended up with are multiple HDS / Novatac style lights.
> 
> This is one of the best designs of any light ever... in my opinion of course.


 
I agree 100% with you!
And....... since a few hours I have the third 120P, this one in black, very nice.
I'm afraid I need a new jacket with more pockets now.
Where does it lead to? :shakehead

Alex


----------



## Zenster (Mar 16, 2008)

grinsekatz said:


> I agree 100% with you!
> And....... since a few hours I have the third 120P, this one in black, very nice.
> I'm afraid I need a new jacket with more pockets now.
> Where does it lead to? :shakehead
> ...


 
More pockets?

I really love my single cell Surefire lights and I have four different ones of them, but for some reason, I now find that I most often grab the 120P.

I plan to get another 120P which would be a record breaker for me because, after I do, it would be the ONLY light of which I have more of one of the same model.


----------



## :)> (Mar 16, 2008)

grinsekatz said:


> I agree 100% with you!
> And....... since a few hours I have the third 120P, this one in black, very nice.
> I'm afraid I need a new jacket with more pockets now.
> Where does it lead to? :shakehead
> ...


 
Start wearing the 4th and 5th lights on the outside of your clothing. People won't think it is wierd:green:... really.

This stuff is so much fun:thumbsup:


----------



## RustyKnee (Mar 17, 2008)

Drywolf said:


> *They still have a few of these 120-P's in black for 128.00 after you add them to your cart. I got mine here a few weeks ago ($120.00) and it was a smooth transaction. *
> 
> *They have the pewter 120-E version for $94.00. *
> 
> ...


 
:candle: US delivery only....probably for the best.....i have ordered too many lights recently 

Stu


----------



## Darien (Mar 19, 2008)

Just received my new Novatac from http://yourcornerstore.com and I am a satisfied customer. Fast shipping. I have been spending too much on lights the past week, I decided to give this one to my wife (still unopened). Maybe she will let me check it out some.I just checked and they have 65 in stock now.

Darien


----------



## gunga (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a 120P from the cornerstore but it was defective, soon losing all modes. It would detect a battery but not light up.

After much cleaning and adjsuting, it still did not work.

While it took a while, I got an RMA from Mike C of the store. A good guy to deal with.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Masque (Mar 19, 2008)

You'll find that NovaTac's customer service is VERY prompt with their RMA service as well.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 25, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> ordered 5 pieces & that will make it 26 left.



received it today and the output with this lens is the same as the stock Novatac polycarbonate lens.
I will stick with minimag UCL lens - it's brighter


----------



## Nake (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine came in a few days ago. I measured the lux between one of them and my UCL and it showed about a 300 lux drop. They do rattle in my Novatac after the bezel is screwed all the way in. So, unless a fatter O-ring is used, it won't work correctly.

On the good side they fit in my Aleph 19 and because of their thinness allow the bezel to screw in farther, leaving less of a gap.


----------



## Krispy (Mar 27, 2008)

The 7/8" GITD O rings from Lighthound are fat enough to make up the difference (slightly larger diameter). http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2862


----------

